# Painting the Nuther way...Phsssssssh



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey I would like to see some Bomb can painting here...I got one in the works....Cmon' everyone!










Bob...zilla


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Now that's funny!

Although the lack of a proper respirator explains alot..............


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Love the bombs. Just warm 'em up and shake 'em. :dude: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOL

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Respirator? He's got nose hair fer cryin' out loud!

See kiddees this is yer brain after huffin' paint!

Just say noooooooo!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok, Bob, so far, so good. (You almost got it)
Now wave that can around and make a really BIG cloud of paint! 
(You remembered to seal doors and windows to prevent drafts from disturbing the paint adhesion, right?) You must act quickly as the paint will dry in the air in just a very short time.

After you have a big cloud of paint, you can test the density of said cloud by holding a bare lightbulb on the other side and peering through. If you have a 50% light reduction, you are ready to paint! (You may delete the lightbulb test after you have had some practice.)

Stand back at least three feet (remember, proper painting distance is required to prevent runs and sags!) and hold the body the EXACT same way you are holding the paint cap in your pic. Now toss the body through the paint cloud at a 45 degree angle to paint! Proper arc and trajectory takes a bit of practice and you may need to toss the body through the paint more than twice (a pro can get each side in 2 tosses) to get complete even coverage. 

Who needs an airbrush when you can do it with just air, yeah? :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

These were painted (cough cough)with cans (wheeze). Maybe I should open the garage door :drunk: . The black one behind the red was not painted or the black roof on the blue one.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh that was just way too funny... thanks Bob...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work B...Z, To help cut down on dust, get a large white 5 gal. plastic trash bag and pull over your head and paint can while spraying. Glad brands have a draw string, just pull the ribbon to get a tight fit around your waist. This will keep out most of the dust. Be sure and use white, they let in more light, for getting that spray pattern down just right. Be sure and hold your breath while painting. Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Nuther man,

Here is my first bomb can slot car body paint job...EVER! I am putting in all the bells and whistles into this one! Still have a few more decals to apply and need to do that rear engine deal after that.

I picked up some decal set earlier this week. This stuff really works great (softens up the decals) and with a little patience I managed to get these decals to hug the curves and suck up tight.



















Well back to the basement for some more Fun build time on this buggy! :woohoo:

Bob...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

win43 said:


> These were painted (cough cough)with cans (wheeze). Maybe I should open the garage door :drunk: . The black one behind the red was not painted or the black roof on the blue one.


 

Looking great Win. I've had great success with bombs. The best tip I was ever given was to warm the cans in hot tap water. Great coating by finer spray and they dry faster. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Bombs away!*

Just scrolled my entire slot builds folder. Dont do much bombspray on slots anymore now that I can spray original plastic. Only found three oldy moldies from waaay back. 

The Mako had crushed pillars with a lousy blue overpaint. No matter what I couldnt get the blue haze off the light yellow body. Bombed with duplicolor "yaller" and cleared with duplicolor high temp clear.

The ole GT-40 had a grenade hole where the rear post should be and "not so exacto-ed" wheel wells. Dropped the rear axle and completed repairs. Sporting Duplicolor red and again with the high temp clear. Still one of my favorite runners!

The Goofus rail was a tan resto that 'sploded and my wife later fished out of the trash...guess I didnt bury it deep enough. LOL. It became one of my first brass contraptions since coming back to the hobby. Duplicolor Old Ford Blue is one of my favorite colors.

Did I mention that I like Duplicolor???? 

Fast drying paint only! Others need not apply! Read the label! If it doesnt say dries in minutes move along. 

Been using DC for years in the 1:1 shop where time is money and quality counts. Fast drying paint stretches out tight and helps retain the minute details. Hands down the best "off the rack bomb cans" I've ever used.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice cars guys...*

I'd post one of mine but they all look like *"crap"*.  ..... Here's some ravioli I made instead. Thanks for the thread Bob. nuther


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Here's my cat...*

He fell over laughing after I showed him the latest car I painted.  nd


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I didn't paint this....*

.... but I opened it myself.  nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> .... but I opened it myself.  nd


You best send that stuff off to Coach, 'Nuther. I am betting he has a few holes (that suspiciously line up with the track corners) that need patching!

Derned lightbenders! I think he should talk to Chris about taking those curves out! 

Hope Chedy is doing OK :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bobs Bomb is done...*

Well here it is...will just keep canning for a while now. 




























Coach everyone needs to start the weekend with a laugh...your welcome.

Win those cars look great and love those white letter tires also...nice touch!

Wes lol back at yah!

roadrner I heated the can up with my hairdryer and also heated up the body before Phssssssssssssssssssssssssssh

Hilltop I think.....breath...I need....more .....air....aaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Are you sure this bag deal is for real? lol

Love those cars Bill. That brass front end car is Hot man & love all 3 of these painted beauties!

Nuther please feel free to post pics of your cars here...pasta is nice...cat picture is great...plaster is O.K. but, would love to see a ND slot car pic!!

Joez those instructions for painting with da can were great. Only question I have is are you supposed to catch the body between throws or just let it drop on the floor?

Bob...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Did I mention that I like Duplicolor????
> 
> Fast drying paint only! Others need not apply! Read the label! If it doesnt say dries in minutes move along.
> 
> Been using DC for years in the 1:1 shop where time is money and quality counts. Fast drying paint stretches out tight and helps retain the minute details. Hands down the best "off the rack bomb cans" I've ever used.


Bill, 
Had to take another look in my paint cabinet to make sure that was some of the "bombs" sitting there. Sure thing, some of the best canned paint for doing "factory" colors on slots and the color choice is great. Warm it up, sprays fine and dries fast. Clearcoat it before decaling.

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

LOVE the ten holers on Bobs "Booby Buggy!" :thumbsup:


----------



## Moparaz (Jan 26, 2008)

very nice job i love it


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I LOVE those rims..........what are they from?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*ok Bob.... Bombs Away !!*

Here is a straight up Testors bomb job. (a little dusty I'm afraid)... Beach Bomb VW van body by our very own Claus Heupel. I've had it for a few years and the recently applied decals I had made by a local printer 2 years ago or so for a proxy race. (my track = Land HO Raceway) nd


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Dirt Bomb and a Cheater....*

Here's a repaint of an old Baja Blazer with some accents to detail it out. Also an old yellow Cheetah is now German silver. I may re-visit these two. nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

SURRRRF'S UP!
Diggin' the board hauler, 'Nuther! What a cool little samba! "Land HO"...wouldn't the owner be a surf ho? Man, there are so many jokes and play-on-words in there!
heh! Cowabunga, Dude! :thumbsup:

Can't go wrong with silver on a Cheetah and that Blazer looks like it is ready for a desert crossing! Nice cars, 'Nuther!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*More Rattle Can Paint*

For using the rattle cans, heating the paint up is better. Take a small plastic tub with water, stick in the Microwave for 1 to 1 1/2 minutes, take it out and set your spray can in the water for a few minutes. This builds up pressure and thins the paint, makes a finer spray...RM

This medium Blue Cheetah is sprayed with Testors:










This orange Cheetah is sprayed with Sunburst. It's an orange color from Boyd's, made by Testors.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*German Buzz Bomb...*

This one I may re-do as well. It's an acquisition from Claus that he got from a buddy of his (the caster). I'm thinking it might look better in more metallic color like grey. nd


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yes Bob... do tell !*



joez870 said:


> LOVE the ten holers on Bobs "Booby Buggy!" :thumbsup:


Who's are they?, Press-on or screw-on?, Do they run true?, Seeing them look so good on a buggy... How do they look on an Aurora Hot Rod? nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*BOB's 10 HOLE WHEELS......*

They are screw-ons. Made by MPMM (a guy out of Ohio). He also makes a slotted wheel, also a screw on. You can find these on Ebay (search...slot car wheels), but they are a little pricey at $20 a set. He also now makes them in Brass for $25 a set. The run pretty good for me so far. Only problem I have had is the front tires tend to be a little loose.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The brass ones look WAY COOL!*



win43 said:


> They are screw-ons. Made by MPMM (a guy out of Ohio). He also makes a slotted wheel, also a screw on. You can find these on Ebay (search...slot car wheels), but they are a little pricey at $20 a set. He also now makes them in Brass for $25 a set. The run pretty good for me so far. Only problem I have had is the front tires tend to be a little loose.


Win,

Thanks for mentioning the new Brass rims out now...Oh Yeah baby!:woohoo:

I noticed the front tires come off also...I just used Gel-Super glue on the front rim...lightly and then put tire on...no problem now!

I just got done buying the brass slotted rims from this seller...now I have 3 sets from this seller...Whooooooh hooooo! Next set will be the 10 hole brass ones....gotta be good and then will let myself get them...har 

The sellers id is mpmm66 and would also like to add that he has 100% positive feedback also. They run smooth for me also win!!!!

I will be PMing those that asked about these and if anyone else has trouble finding them just PM me and I can get the link to the Auction to you. Can't link Auction here as that is against the rules....oh dang!

Just want to say....LOVING THESE PICS YOU ARE ALL POSTING UP....EYE CANDY AND WANT TO RUN THEM ALL!!!!!

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> For using the rattle cans, heating the paint up is better. Take a small plastic tub with water, stick in the Microwave for 1 to 1 1/2 minutes, take it out and set your spray can in the water for a few minutes. This builds up pressure and thins the paint, makes a finer spray...RM


looks good!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> This one I may re-do as well. It's an acquisition from Claus that he got from a buddy of his (the caster). I'm thinking it might look better in more metallic color like grey. nd


looks good!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

bobhch said:


> Bob...zilla


 
_*N I C E !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:*_


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like Hooters!!! Way to go B...Z!!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Hey Nuther man,
> 
> Here is my first bomb can slot car body paint job...EVER! I am putting in all the bells and whistles into this one! Still have a few more decals to apply and need to do that rear engine deal after that.
> 
> ...


Nice! I do love those buggies.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> This one I may re-do as well. It's an acquisition from Claus that he got from a buddy of his (the caster). I'm thinking it might look better in more metallic color like grey. nd


Naw...I'd paint it GREEN! Then send it to me...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Naw...I'd paint it GREEN! Then send it to me...


Uurrrmmm...Bill?.....Why would YOU paint it green and send it to yourself?
You are getting befuddled in your years, mate. Better tap that Geritol twice, paint the buggy green and send it to ME, not yourself. okedoke?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Who makes the Sammy Davis Jr. driver's heads???


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Check the thread context Joe...the "if I were you Nuther" part is implied. Subtle ...huh?

If yer following me literally, yer bound to be cornfused! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> For using the rattle cans, heating the paint up is better. Take a small plastic tub with water, stick in the Microwave for 1 to 1 1/2 minutes, take it out and set your spray can in the water for a few minutes. This builds up pressure and thins the paint, makes a finer spray...RM


 
Use caution when using hot water from the MW. I used to do the bombs this way too until I had one of the cans pop (bottom expanded out) and scared the beejeezus out of my. Thankfully it was a clearcoat so the mess wouldn't have been too noticable  rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Check the thread context Joe...the "if I were you Nuther" part is implied. Subtle ...huh?
> 
> If yer following me literally, yer bound to be cornfused! LOLOLOLOLOL



Okokok...I see what you meant...but you should still send me a green buggy!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Paint fumes*

Joe,

Bill is ok.. He has just had to much paint fumes that is going around the room:freak:...

Nice rattle can jobs.. Awsome as always..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Use caution when using too how of water. I used to do the bombs this wat too until I had one of the cans pop (bottom expanded out) and scared the beejeezus out of my. Thankfully it was a clearcoat so the mess wouldn't have been too noticable  rr


Hence the nickname I guess RR. Bomb can! :freak:

I play it a bit safer and gradually troll my cans under the hot water in the utility sink so I can regulate the temperature. 

Really doesnt take much warmth to get things optimum for spraying. The metal can transfers heat quickly. If ya give it a shake occassionally you can actually feel the viscosity change as you warm the can. 

If it's too warm to touch it's overkill in my book...cuz i'm chicken.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Homie brand ho dudes and chicks.....*



rodstrguy said:


> Who makes the Sammy Davis Jr. driver's heads???


rodstrguy,

Yeah he does look just like Sammy doesn't he? This is my last Homie (brand name) as I sent my Hooters decal supplier my Homie stash when I picked up more decals last time.

This is the Homie that is in a wedding tux attached to a bride...check the bay and you should find one. It won't be real cheap either....wedding stuff and all...oh dang!

I also use gaming figures in my builds from my local Comic book store also. Bzzzzzzzz, wzzzzzzzz and cut cut...chop em up and sometimes paint them different also. Love detailed ho people as it really makes for a fun build.

Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*No other bombers flying around??*

These can't be the only bomb-can beauties out there "can" they?? nd


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

nothing fancy, testors and boyds paints on these, I like the boyds pearl paints especially on the Porsche, I messed up the hood of the stang, so I made my own design


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice cars Jimmy, the details look really great.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Bob, I just thought you might have found a Dean Martin head as well and would make a cool set of Cannonball cars... Though it looks pretty cool with just Sammy in there...


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I remember a friend of mine that used to have some nice paint jobs on his 1/24 models had told me he heated his rattle cans up in a pot of hot tap water. Musta worked for him , 'cause he always had some nice looking models. I tried air brushing and just couldn't get it right. I use the cans and recently my son ( who is the local Dr. Pepper distributor, see first pic below)called from a nearby walmart and said the were blowing out their Testors rattle cans at a buck a piece. I told him to get me one of each and I ended up with 9 colors. The first color I used was Purple Pearl on a Shadow. More colors later.
hojoe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Jimmy49098 said:


> nothing fancy, testors and boyds paints on these, I like the boyds pearl paints especially on the Porsche, I messed up the hood of the stang, so I made my own design


Nuther you asked and you received...Nice cars Jimmy49098. Red is my favorite color so, the Vette really is talking to me hard! I love them all and keep these pics coming man!

I will try and find some time to spray my most recent bench project with a .....dare I say it....Bomb Can. Be careful about going to the airport and talking about this thread....BOOM!



rodstrguy said:


> Bob, I just thought you might have found a Dean Martin head as well and would make a cool set of Cannonball cars... Though it looks pretty cool with just Sammy in there...


That is a great idea! Dean Martin and maybe some of the Rat Pack as well?

hojoe,

Sweet Purple Pasion Shadow man! I love the Shadow painted up in a different color than black. Seemed like there were like a Million or more of them made. The Shadow has got to be one of the highest production AFX cars made....ever. Don't get me wrong I love it but, now seeing it in several different colors lately has aroused my interest in this body again.

That Dr. Pepper truck is Way Kool and you are a lucky man to have that to run on your track...very Lucky! 



Bob...zilla-


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Jim... Hojoe...*

Nice cars... BCB's every last one. (Bomb Can Beauties) :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

Can't get past red x's...I suck


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Next up is Gloss Bright Red on an MEV Corvair that was white and Dark Blue on a Ford Thunderbolt that I got from one of the Mead Bros. on eBay. These are real nice and come with the hood and side decals. 
hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

And last but not least a Super Modified comprised of an original Aurora hot rod body painted Black Pearl with Dash gold accents. I'm real happy with the way this one turned out.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Happy ?....*

As you should be Hojoe. Kick'n 'em old-school is BIGTIME fun. Nice stuff and thanks for posting. 

Now... How about some more member pics?... Or do I have post more cat and taping compound bucket pictures?? :devil:

nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> I play it a bit safer and gradually troll my cans under the hot water in the utility sink so I can regulate the temperature.
> 
> Really doesnt take much warmth to get things optimum for spraying. The metal can transfers heat quickly. If ya give it a shake occassionally you can actually feel the viscosity change as you warm the can.
> 
> If it's too warm to touch it's overkill in my book...cuz i'm chicken.


 
That's how I've been doing it and as you stated, it doesn't take too long and you can feel the content change as you roll the can under the H20.  rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I tried to warn you !*



tjd241 said:


> Now... How about some more member pics?... Or do I have to post more cat pictures?? :devil:
> 
> nd


Next up... Vacation slides.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Let me guess ND...Yellow Stone vacation pics...aaaaaaaah*



tjd241 said:


> Next up... Vacation slides.


Nice Cat man......Vacation slide show here? lol O.K. I am working on more phssssssssssssssh from can style paint jobs and will post when they are done.

You guys are all lucky and already have several in the wings to post up...I gotta start from scratch. 

Bob...spray can...zilla


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

How about we call you "Bomb-can" Bob?
DRAGjet


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dragula said:


> How about we call you "Bomb-can" Bob?
> DRAGjet


How about we don't.......


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Good answer Bob.Direct and to the point.Hey Drag whats up?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Ok,just Bob.
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Not much Tom,looking forward to seeing you at Richfield I hope.
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bombzilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Bombzilla


Goopy Hall...see what you started Chris....lol


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Sorry Bob,I will take a time out.:drunk:
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Just call me Goopalong!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Just call me Goopalong!


Oooooh quite bragging bill....lol

Well 2 attempts at the Bomb Can and 2 more bodies in the Pine Sol jar...oh dang. Will keep trying...:wave:

Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Tyco T-Vette*

A jar of stripping solution on the work bench is mandatory!!! Here's an old spray can vette. Testor's yellow and red with clear on top. This T-Jet rides on a Tyco narrow 440 chassis. Should put this one in the yellow thread maybe...??? RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


Nice one!:thumbsup:

Did you mask the black pinstripe or is it a decal / tape job?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thin tape Doba, with lots of clear.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*ring, ring....Yellow anyone at home? lol*

Hilltop,

Nice Vette with a 2 color paint job and smooth stripes. Talking about stripes Randy. I just noticed you even put this beauty on the yellow stripe lane for pics. Now I need to go back and check out all your other pics also. Hmmmmmm

You many have High-Yellow- Mobo- Letus and a case of Delurky.  Don't worry it is painless and there is no cure....wheeeeew! LOL

Keep up the good work man, Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

HT,

dang!! another well done job!! how do you get that tjet body to fit on narrow chassis? maybe i should start buying tjet bodies and have them mount on tyco narrow chassis! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wes, The body almost fits without help. I cut away one side of the rear post for the back of the chassis to rest against and to get it lowered. I added a small lip on the very bottom of the inside doors for the chassis to snap over. The rear door rides on top of the chassis side. The front post is cut down so that the chassis rides aginst it. So the body actually snaps on. You digging deep Bob!!! The yellow lane was accidental, but I like the way you think!!! ...RM
P.S. Thanks for the comments guys!!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Sweet 2 tone man!!
DRAGjet


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes, very awsome. Great colors. The whole look is great.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Wes, The body almost fits without help. I cut away one side of the rear post for the back of the chassis to rest against and to get it lowered. I added a small lip on the very bottom of the inside doors for the chassis to snap over. The rear door rides on top of the chassis side. The front post is cut down so that the chassis rides aginst it. So the body actually snaps on. You digging deep Bob!!! The yellow lane was accidental, but I like the way you think!!! ...RM
> P.S. Thanks for the comments guys!!!


awesome pictures of tyco chassis. just one more question what do you mean you add a lip? just curious. 

thanks
wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*lip*

Hey Wes, The lip is just a small piece of plastic I glued in. As you slide the body over the Tyco chassis, the lip will slide over the double L area and kinda snap on. The lip just keep the body from sliding off the chassis. So if the body is resting on the chassis at the front guide post area and at the rear door area, the lip acts as a clip to hold the body and chassis together. I'm sure there are better methods for mounting, but this one just worked for me. Hope this helps... RM
Body Lip









LL area









rear body rest area


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Great job Randy....*

Killer Vette... and WTG on the close-ups. BIG help for those of us who may try this mount. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's another spray can job. Body is Testor's Cometition Orange and the flat black bumper is Walmart's ColorPlace paint (99 cents a can).


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Hey Wes, The lip is just a small piece of plastic I glued in. As you slide the body over the Tyco chassis, the lip will slide over the double L area and kinda snap on. The lip just keep the body from sliding off the chassis. So if the body is resting on the chassis at the front guide post area and at the rear door area, the lip acts as a clip to hold the body and chassis together. I'm sure there are better methods for mounting, but this one just worked for me. Hope this helps... RM
> Body Lip


sweet!! now i get it. wow i never thought of that ! i am gonna try that in future. thanks for sharing!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

win43 said:


> Here's another spray can job. Body is Testor's Cometition Orange and the flat black bumper is Walmart's ColorPlace paint (99 cents a can).



Love that Delivery Win. Phsssssssssssssssssssssssssh Sweet!


----------

